# Gaming PC ~ 5000 Euro



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Moin!


Ein Cousin will sich einen PC kaufen. Budget sind 5000Euro! Hatte ihm selber versucht klarzumachen das es besser wäre jedes Jahr einen neuen zu holen für weniger Geld. Oder aufzurüsten. Aber er läßt nicht mit sich reden. Sein alter PC hat damals auch schon sehr viel gekostet, ist aber jetzt in die Jahre gekommen. Er will einmal richtig investieren und dann über mehrere Jahre Ruhe haben. Also 3-5 Jahre auf jeden Fall. Das System ist ein Paket einschließlich Monitoren, Soundsystem, Peripherie. Er will ein Triple Setup. Dafür 3way CF aus 3 Hd 7970:


Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/Battlefield 3, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF1-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4X1600C7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Plextor PX-LB950SA, SATA | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P256GBP-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Black 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2002FAEX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (21197-00-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ; *3mal
*ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax Platimax 1200W ATX 2.3 (EPM1200EWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Logitech Z-5500 Digital, 5.1 System (970115-0914) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard, USB (verschiedene Layouts) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 Gaming Mouse, USB (CCB437080002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland *;3mal*
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*
4834,73 Euro*

Kann man mit diesen System die nächsten 3 Jahre Games auf Ultra zocken?
Wo kann man noch verbessern?

Hat die CPU mit OC genug Power um die 3 Karten zu befeuern? Oder lieber den 3960 nehmen?

Ist sonst alles perfomancemäßig abgestimmt?

Beim Soundsystem bin ich am überlegen ob wir nicht bei Teufel direkt bestellen.

Würde ein 1000W Netzteil auch reichen?


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn er die CPU übertakten will, hat er mit dem Kühler wenig Freude. Da müsste schon mind. eine Corsair H100 her, noch besser eine "echte" Wasserkühlung. Alle derzeit erhältlichen Luftkühler sind mit dem i7-3930K überfordert, wenn übertaktet werden soll.

Netzteil würde ich ein Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Würde die Rohpower denn ausreichen um eine Triple-Cf zu versorgen?
Weil Wasserkühlung wollte er eigentlich gar nicht im PC haben. Kenne mich damit auch überhaupt nicht aus. Und er auch nicht. 

Danke für den Tipp mitn Netzteil. Also 1000W reichen auf jeden Fall oder was?

Edit: Sonst noch jemand eine Meinung zu den restlichen Komponenten?
Es soll vor allem hochwertig und aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Taugen die Gehäuselüfter vom Corsair Gehäuse? Ansonsten bestellen wir noch extra Lüfter.

Oben sollen sowieso noch 3*120´er rein. Damit für das CF System genug Luft zirkuliert.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, das reicht auf jeden Fall aus: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Tri-CrossFire Graphics Card Review - Power / Temps / Noise / Overclocking

Ich würde die CPU schon etwas übertakten, sonst limitiert die bei 3x HD7970.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn er die CPU übertakten will, hat er mit dem Kühler wenig Freude. Da müsste schon mind. eine Corsair H100 her, noch besser eine "echte" Wasserkühlung. Alle derzeit erhältlichen Luftkühler sind mit dem i7-3930K überfordert, wenn übertaktet werden soll.
> 
> Netzteil würde ich ein Sea Sonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


 
Softy, doch nicht alle! 
Thermaltake Frio Extreme (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366/2011) (CLP-0587) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Ja ok. Dann nehmen wir eine H100. Für 4Ghz oder so müßte die ja reichen.

Warum schreibe ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit SLI? Natürlich CF...

@Bautzner Snef: Würde der Luftkühler ausreichen? Kostet ja quasi genauso viel wie eine H100.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Softy, doch nicht alle!
> Thermaltake Frio Extreme (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366/2011) (CLP-0587) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Hast Du es ausprobiert? 

Der ist auch nur unwesentlich stärker als ein Alpenföhn K2 oder Thermalright Silver Arrow. Quanti bekommt mit dem K2 + i7-3930K keine 4GHz hin.


----------



## Colonia (25. Februar 2012)

Bei so einem Budget lohnt sich doch eine Wasserkühlung oder? 
Ich kenne mich mit der Wasserkühlung auch nicht aus, aber frag doch einfach mal im WaKü Forum nach. Die helfen dir bestimmt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du es ausprobiert?
> 
> Der ist auch nur unwesentlich stärker als ein Alpenföhn K2 oder Thermalright Silver Arrow. Quanti bekommt mit dem K2 + i7-3930K keine 4GHz hin.


 
OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - Thermaltake Frio Extreme Doppelturm-Kühler


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - Thermaltake Frio Extreme Doppelturm-Kühler



Ich sehe da keinen Test mit dem i7-39xx  Nur dass der eben nur unwesentlich besser ist als andere Luftkühler.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Februar 2012)

Thermaltake Frio Extreme Prozessorkühler - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net
Da ist sogar mein Genesis besser!


----------



## dgcss (25. Februar 2012)

> Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/Battlefield 3, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF1-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Corsair  Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-8-24  (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4X1600C7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


Also ich wäre auch eher für eine Kompackt Wakü (H80/100) kostet grad mal 20€ mehr und du hättest Platz für hohe RAMs. (+30€)
Rams lass weg... Bei Amazon haben die Grad Corsair V. im angebot 16GB 1,5V 1600-Takt für läpsche 69€ und KOSTENLOSER Versand (60 € gespart)

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0067T4WC0/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0067T4WC0

Rest ist i.O. bzw geschmacksache (Gehäuse)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. Februar 2012)

also wenn du wirklich keine wasserkühlung haben willst, würde ich den Noctua NH D14 nehmen.

MMN einer der besten Luftkühler auf dem Markt


----------



## Tiz92 (25. Februar 2012)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich würde dringend zu 2 HD 7970 raten. Tripple CF ist noch unausgereifter, da fliegen einem die Probleme ins Haus, natürlich braucht man bei 3 Bildschirmen jedes FPS aber die Mikroruckler stoßen ins unerreichbare mit 3en. 

2 mit 1,2 OC haben auch Power denke ich  

Nur mein Rat, denn wenns unter 50-60 FPS mit 3 7970 kommt ruckelts denke ich schon (also Mirkoruckler meine ich) 

Beim Sound gibt es für fast 300 Euronen wesentlich besseres auch von Teufel, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus aber ich weiß das. Versuche mal einen vom SoundForum hierher zu bekommen oder frag direkt dort nach.


----------



## coroc (25. Februar 2012)

Was will dein Cousin damit machen?


----------



## ScoeBel (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn schon so viel Geld vorhanden ist, würde ich nicht das Referenzdesign der GraKa vorziehen, sondern eher in Richtung XFX double dissaption gehen. Spart Nerven  wenn dein Cousin etwas Geräusch allergisch ist.


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

ich würde es in etwa so machen: S2011

Wichtig:
- Display-Port-Adapter nicht vergessen. zwei HD 7970 haben nur 2*DVI
- H100 würde ich mit 4 Lüftern bestücken. Sollte für mäßiges OC reichen. Im R500 passen die in den Deckel.
- 256 GB SSD ist auch nicht falsch
- Für SLI/CF mit 2 Karten ist das ASUS P9X79 Pro vom Layout her besser ausgelegt als das Rampage, da du 3 Slots platz hast, so können die Karten atmen, auch wenn du noch eine Soundkarte dazwischen steckst.
- als Lüfter kann ich die Enermax PMW für die H100 empfehlen. Hab sie an meiner H70, machen mehr Wind als die Corsair-Modelle und sind deutlich leiser.
- 2*120er in der Front, 140er im Heck sollte passen, die H100 zieht die Restwärme durch den Deckel, der 200mm Lüfter in der Seite hällt die Grakas kühl.

Dann hast du noch 1500 Euro übrig.
Ich würde dann mal im Bereich Sound + HiFi nachfragen, wie man diese Sinnvoll in Kopfhörer und 5.1-System investieren kann.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Reichen denn 2 Hd 7970 für drei Monitore?

Ich hatte extra Referenzkarten gewählt weil ich mehrfach gehört habe das es Probleme in CF geben kann wenn die im Custom Design sind. Und wie ist das eigentlich mit Brücken? Gibt es bei CF und SLI nicht Brücken, so das die KArten nebeneinander sein müssen?
Kenne mich damit nicht so aus...



			
				Coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Was will dein Cousin damit machen?


Natürlich spielen. Und zwar alle neuen Games in Ultra. Und das möglichst lange.

@AcDsee: Deine Config gefällt mir. Nur als Gehäuse hat er sich schon das 800D ausgesucht. SSD wollte er gerne eine 256Gb. Und dann eine SSD mit gleichmäßiger Lese und Schreibrate. Deswegen hatte ich die Corsair Perfomance ausgesucht.

Warum zwei 1TB Platten? Damit man die im Raid laufen lassen kann? Preislich kosten die ja das selbe wie die 2TB WD Black.

Ansonsten lasse ich mir dein Config nochmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen. Und ändere die eventuell noch ein wenig um.


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Im 800D bekommst du die H100 ja auch problemlos unter.
Die Corsair Pro ist ne ziemlich gute SSD, kannst du nehmen. WB Black sagt mit persönlich erher weniger zu. Die F3 habe ich im Rechner und bin davon überzeugt. Raid 0 sehe ich als sinnlos an, wenn man eine SSD hat. Raid 1 wäre aber schon einen Möglichkeit, gerade wenn man etwas faul ist bei der Datensicherung. Gegen Viren hilft es leider nicht, aber falls mal eine Platte aussteigt, ist ein Raid1 was feines.

Das 800D bietet natürlich die ideale Veraussetzungen für eine interne Wakü (was ja nicht gewünscht ist). Das 800D ist aber so groß, da könntest du problemlos alle Kabel des Netzteils mit gesleevten Verlängerungen ausstatten. Verlängern wirst du diese sowieso müssen. Sieht super aus und kostet insgesamt nicht die Welt. Gerade wenn man 5.000 Euro reinstecken will, warum nicht.

Ich nehm mal die Verlängerungen, das 800D und die Corsair Pro 256GB in die Config (Klick: S2011).


----------



## ScoeBel (25. Februar 2012)

naja drei bildschirme und nur 2x 7970 wird schon eng werden. Würde zu der Config von ACDSee noch einfach eine 3 XFX 7970 draufpacken. Wenn das Geld schon vorhanden ist.


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Ein HD 7970 schafft bei 5760*1080 in Batman: Arkham City bereits 30 FPS in BF 3: 25 FPS und in Dirt3 auch 38 FPS.
Ich denke daher, dass zwei Karten ausreichen werden (Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 18) - ComputerBase).
Einzig in Metro 2033 wird es enger. Aber ich denke, dass man auch hier mit zwei (übertakteten) Karten genug Power am Start hätte.

Das Mainboard ermöglicht ja auch problemlos Crossfire-X mit 3 Karten. Nachrüsten ist somit kein Problem. Von Anfang an auf 3 Karten würde ich jedoch nicht gehen. Ich sehe auch in 5760*1080 nicht die Notwendigkeit. Lieber die 500 Euro in guten Sound stecken. Bei 3 Karten wird es dann auch richtig laut, da die Karten kaum noch Platz zum Luft ansaugen haben und sich aufgrund der Nähe stark aufheizen, was wiederum die Lüfterdrehzahl steigen lässt.

Also von 3 Karten kann ich nur abraten. Lieber 2 Karten und dann übertakten, sofern notwendig.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

@ACDSee: Ich habe mal deine Config noch ein wenig umgeändert/erweitert

Ultra

als Ram lieber den hohen Vengeance. Der sieht besser aus. Dann noch Peripherie wie Tastatur und Maus. BluRay-Laufwerk. Und noch eine dritte Hd 7970. Zu Sicherheit. Wären dann ncoh 300 Euro für ein gutes Soundsystem. Vielleicht dann 200 Euro für Teufelboxen+100Euro fürn Headset. Dann wären wir wieder auf 5000 Euro.

Aber wenn ihr sagt das zwei HD 7970 für 3 Full HD Monitore reichen, dann lasse ich eine weg. Die haben ja 3Gb Vram und eine kann ja schon Auflösungen oberhalb von Full HD flüssig darstellen. Ich bin mir da noch unsicher.


Edit: Ok, habe es nochmal auf 2 Karten geändert. Den Rest dann in ein gutes Soundsystem+Headset.


----------



## Scooteria (25. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir empfehlen bei dem Gehäuse und 3 Grakas auf jeden Fall andere Lüfter im Tower zu verbauen! 
Die Corsair Standart Lüfter sind leider etwas nervig da sie gerne rattern und schleifen!
Da ich das gleiche Gehäuse habe kann ich dir nur die BequietShadowWings ans Herz legen die sind selbst bei voller Drehzahl sehr leise!
Denn die Abwärme der 3 Grakas solltest du auf jeden Fall mit viel Lüft bewegen und das geht nunmal mit Bequiet am leisesten!!


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Musst mal noch deine Liste veröffentlichen, sonst können wir nichts von deiner 5.000 Euro Config sehen.
200-300 Euro sind für sehr gute Kopfhörer keine Ausnahme, eher die Regel. Dann noch ein 2.1 Boxensystem oder gar 5.1, da geht gut Geld ins Land.
Wenn du dein finales Restbudget hast, frag einfach mal z.B. Madz, der steckt recht tief in der Sound-Materie.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Achso war nicht öffentlich. Sorry.

Ultra | Geizhals.at EU

so müßte jetzt gehen.

@Scooteria: Da kommen auch andere Lüfter rein. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

Da besteht immer noch Verbesserungspotenzial

Zum einen: NIMM BLOSS KEIN LOGIDRECK Z906 
Das Teil ist Schrott. Lieber sowas: Blue Sky EXO2 - bietet für's gleiche Geld deutlich mehr Klang, einen vernüftigen Subwoofer und gescheiten Klang. Ortung funktioniert deutlich besser als bei 5.1-Systemen. Man kann natürlich auch zu einem gescheiten 2.0-System in der Preisklasse greifen, da kommt noch etwas mehr Klangqualität bei raus, den Bass brauchen die meisten Menschen gar nicht so. Außerdem können das ordentliche Lautsprecher oftmals genausogut wie Subwoofer.
Meistens kann das 5.1 nichtmal richtig aufgestellt werden. Und unter  700  - 1000 Euro ist sowieso kein vernünftiges 5.1 hinzubekommen. Audiophil hin- oder her. Zum PC äußere ich mich nicht, ist n schickes Ding aber mal vollkommen gaga ^^

FALLS die Xonar Essense STX genommen wird, brauchst du auf jeden Fall noch das H6-Modul, wenn du ein 5.1/ 7.1 anschließen willst, oder auch nur ein 2.1 mit Miniklinke (3,5mm), da die STX nur 2 x 6,35mm und 2 x Cinch zur Verfügung stellt.
ASUS Xonar H6, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und bei der Tastatur würde ich auch zu etwas anderem greifen, die G19 ist ihr Geld mal sowas von überhaupt nicht wert. Die Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bietet mehr Features für weniger Geld und ist neuer.
Oder eine Mechanische, wie das K90 von Corsair oder eine Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard, USB (verschiedene Layouts) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ScoeBel (25. Februar 2012)

Ja eine 7970 schafft vllt. Noch 25 fps in battlefield 3 , aber wie siehst das ganze in 2 Jahren aus wenn das neue Metro kommt?? Zudem sind XfXs ziemlich leise im Vergleich. Und warum 500€ mehr für Sound ausgeben, das hört ehh keiner, ob der Bass jetzt paar stufen feiner ist, wenn man zockt  Also ich würde schon jetzt 3 Cf gehen


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Die Config ist toll, sogar 6-Kerner. Wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, so ähnlich wäre mein Wunsch-System auch aussehen.

Einzig die PMW-Lüfter an der H100 bereiten mir nun doch Kopfkratzen. Für die H100 könnte man auch 4* 3-Pin-Variante nehmen. Dann jeweils zwei gekoppelt per Y-Kabel an eine schicke Lüftersteuerung (z. B.: NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal) wäre schick und was zum Rumspielen.http://geizhals.at/eu/621923 Durch das Zusammenfassen der Lüfter mit Y-Kabeln hättest du noch 3 Kanäle für z.B. den Hecklüfter und die HDD-Lüfter oder die Bodenlüfter frei. Ich würde einen 140er im Boden und einen in der Mittelplatte verbauen, wieder per Y-Kabel koppeln und dann an die Lüftersteuerung hängen.

So wären die 5 Kanäle sinnvoll belegt.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

ScoeBel schrieb:


> Und warum 500€ mehr für Sound ausgeben, das hört ehh keiner, ob der Bass jetzt paar stufen feiner ist, wenn man zockt





Überhaupt nicht, deswegen kosten ja Lautsprecher nur 10 Euro und ein Handy klingt genauso gut wie eine Hifi-Anlage -.-'


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

@Thalassa: Danke für die Hinweise. Das Logitech SOundsystem habe ich auch wieder rausgenommen. 

@Scoebel: Ja. Bin da auch noch am überlegen. Nachher eiern die Karten da mit 50-60FPS rum. Das ist eigentlich zu wenig. 

Und Soundsetup muß auch nicht sooo teuer sein. 

@ACDSee: Noch extra eine Lüftersteuerung? Reicht das nicht wenn man die so übers Board regelt? Ich meine das wäre ja noch mehr Kabelzeugs usw.


----------



## ScoeBel (25. Februar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, deswegen kosten ja Lautsprecher nur 10 Euro und ein Handy klingt genauso gut wie eine Hifi-Anlage -.-'


 Hohoho musst ja nicht gleich abfällig werden, ich habe ja nichts, wenn man 150€ für Lautsprecher ausgibt, aber der unterschied zu 500€ Lautsprecher geht gegen null. Vorallem wenn das gehör untrainiert ist und man sich ehh keinen Kopf drüber macht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die Liste nochmal aktualsiert:

Ultra | Geizhals.at EU

Habe als Soundkarte eine etwas günstigere genommen welche aber Ausgänge für 5.1/7.1 hat. Dazu noch eine Hd 7970 rein. Triple-Cf. Denke mit genug Gehäuselüftern sollte das kein Problem sein. Und die Frameraten werden auch nicht unter 60FPS kommen. Wegen Mikrorucklern.
Sind also noch 500 Euro für Boxen und Headset über.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

Hm. Irgendwelche Hörgewohnheiten bei deinem Cousin?
Bzw. klangliche Vorlieben?

Soll's ein 2.0, 2.1 oder ein 5.1 (nicht empfehlenswert) werden?
Bei der SoKa zahlst in Deutschland ordentlich drauf, die kost' beim billigsten Anbieter ~115
Zudem ist die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland deutlich günstiger und im Vergleich zur D2X nur minimal schlechter. Oder du schraubst das wieder auf und nimmst eine ASUS Xonar Xense, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland, da ist ein PC350 von Sennheiser mit dabei, kein Top-Headset, aber ich denke doch ausreichend - kommt drauf an, was er gewohnt ist, eventuell ist es natürlich auch obergeil, je nachdem womit bisher gehört wurde. Die Soundkarte ist top und liefert 2 x 6,35 und 7.1 über nen Adapter. Das Bluesky Exo bleibt meine Empfehlung in dem Budgetbereich, wenns unbedingt 5.1 sein soll dann lieber noch von Edifier als von Logitech. Bei 2.0 gibt's massig Auswahl.

Falls es die DX wird sollte noch ein Headset her. Da brauch ich aber dann in etwa ein getrenntes Budget für Headset / Lautsprecher und die Antwort auf meine Frage. Pauschal empfehlen geht immer. Würdest du Probehören gehen?


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @ACDSee: Noch extra eine Lüftersteuerung? Reicht das nicht wenn man die so übers Board regelt? Ich meine das wäre ja noch mehr Kabelzeugs usw.


 
Ich muss sagen, dass das Board auch mit den Lüftern klar kommen würde.  Habe aber selbst eine Lüftersteuerung im Einsatz und bin damit mehr als  zufrieden. Es ist so sehr einfach möglich, z.B. 4 Lüfter exakt gleich zu  regeln, was bei Push-Pull-Konfigurationen wie bei der H70 / H100 schon  sinnvoll ist. Außerdem hast du jederzeit selbst die Kontrolle über Lautstärke und  Temperatur.

Zu Boxen kann ich  nichts beitragen. Bei Kopfhörern gibt es meiner sehr  bescheidenen Erfahrung nach schon sehr große Unterschiede. Das schlägt  sich nicht immer 1:1 im Preis nieder, aber zwischen 50 Euro Logitech und 250  Euro Beyerdynamic oder AKG-Kopfhöreren gibt es schon einen krassen Unterschied.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

@Thalassa: Er will auf jeden Fall 5.1 Boxensystem. Hauptsächlich wegen Spielen und Filme gucken. Kann auch die günstigere 7.1 mit in die Config aufnehmen. Ein gutes Headset will er auch.
Für 5.1Boxen ~ 300-400 Euro
Headset ~ 100 Euro

@ACDSee: Ok, mit der Lüftersteuerung überlege ich mir noch.

Vielleicht mache ich gleich einen Thread noch im Sound/Hifi Forum auf.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht mache ich gleich einen Thread noch im Sound/Hifi Forum auf.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Du wirst zwar gut beraten werden, die werden dich aber zu 100% (genauso wie ich) davon abbringen wollen, dir bzw. ihm sowas zu kaufen und nur anderen Dinge vorschlagen, die gescheit klingen 
WENN ES WIRKLICH SO SEIN MUSS dann dieses: Edifier S550 5.1 System (SPK-EF-S550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich empfehlen kann, da es ganz einfach zu "billig" ist, aber es klingt genauso gut wie die etwas teureren Teufel-Systeme bis ~600 Euro und 100 Mal besser, als so Logitech Zeug. Allerdings nicht ansaztweise so gut, wie ein gutes 2.0 oder 2.1 - du könntest ihn ja zum probehören prügeln xD

Headset: Fertig im 100-Euro-Bereich gibt es nicht viel. Da könnte man das PC350 für 125 Euro kaufen, aber wie gesagt, da kommts vom Geld her auf's gleiche weg, wenn man die ASUS XONAR XENSE nimmt - wobei hier dann die Soundkarte deutlich besser ist, als die DX.
Ansonsten wäre es vom Klang her schlauer, Mikro und Kopfhörer seperat zu kaufen, da gibts mehr Spielraum, Auswahl und Qualität.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Beratung. Habe da mal einen Thread aufgemacht.

Muß aber jetzt erstmal weg. Gucke morgen mal wieder rein.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Es hat sich noch was geändert. Habe eben mal mit ihm telefoniert. Er möchte von den Triple-Bildschirmen weg und lieber einen großen guten Monitor. Habe da einen 30" Monitor rausgesucht. Die aktuelle Config sieht folgendermaßen aus:


Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland

dann dürfte ein CF aus zwei HD 7970 dicke reichen.  Wenn jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat bitte melden!


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

2x HD7970 reichen dann mehr als aus. Dann könnte man auch über 2x HD7950 nachdenken, ebenso würde ein Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland völlig ausreichen.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Den displayport Adapter brauchst du nicht mehr. Bei zwei Karten reicht auch das seasonic p860 oder ein corsair ax 850 locker aus. Das p1000 ist etwas übertrieben.

Eingabegeräte sind Geschmackssache. Ob ein 1000 Euro Monitor sein muss, ist ne gute Frage, kenne im 30" Bereich nicht die Referenzen. Headset würde ich nochmal überdenken.

Sonst schönes System.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Habe das mal umgeändert. Corsair 850W mit aufgenommen.

Welches Headset könntest mir noch empfehlen?

beyerdynamic MMX 300 Digital Premium Gaming Headset (485.918) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das ist nen richtig teures Teil. Vom Geld würde es reichen. Aber eins für 200 Euro wäre doch bestimmt auch gut oder?


----------



## dgcss (26. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich der einzige bin der so denkt, aber 2-3x 22-24" Monitoren kosten genau so 1000€ .

Vorteile haste in mehreren Bereichen.
+Wenn dir der 1000€ 30" im A*** geht sind 1000€ Futsch ... Wenn dir einer der anderen 2-3 Monitore (21-24") kaputt geht haste max ein schaden von 2-300€ (Sind um einges angenehmer als 1000€)
Auch im Garantiefall Hättest du bei 1 Monitor erstmal nix zum Zocken (Ausser evtl den Alten Schinken) bei 3 Stück hätteste immernoch 2 Funktionierende. (RMAs können ganz schön lange dauern)
+Bei mehreren Monitoren bleibt dir das Multi-Tasking (Benutzen 2er Sachen z.B. Rechts Email lesen, links was Arbeiten etc)
+Bei Games so ein Mega Panorama ist doch viel geiler als ein XXL Bild

einzigste Negativ was mir einfällt wäre der Stromverbrauch bei 3 Monitoren.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, mitn Ersatzmonitor das stimmt. Aber 3 Monitore haben auch Nachteile. Z.B. hat man immer die Ränder um den Monitoren. Und nie ein durchgehendes Bild.

Er hat noch seinen alten Monitor als Ersatz falls der große kaputtgehen sollte.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Diese Videos überzeugen mich schon sehr von 3 Monitoren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDpN6XxvVUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DzTyuK98s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so stark stören die Balken echt nicht. Aber dass muss jeder Wissen. 
Aber wenn schon 5.1-Sound, dann würde ich den räumlichen Eindruck auch mit 3-Monitoren unterstützen wollen.

Wenn nur ein Monitor, dann würde ich eher einen 27" IPS mit 2560*1440 nehmen.
Der Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" ist der kleine Bruder des 30" Ungetüms. Allerdings 16:9 und nicht 16:10. Hier scheiden sich wiederum die Geister.
Was relativ sicher ist, ist die Preisdifferenz von 400 Euro.

2 HD 7970 sind für 2560*1440 sicherlich auch mit hohen Bildraten eine ganze Weile ausreichend.

Die gesparten 400 Euro würde ich:

a) beim 5.1-System wieder drauf packen, oder 
b) etwas anderes nettes, wie eine EOS 450D oder ein neues Handy kaufen. 

Der Unterschied zw. 27" und 30" ist m. E. nicht so gewaltig.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Werde nochmal Rücksprache halten. Bezüglich der 3 Monitore.
Nur habe ich da wieder bedenken das ein CF aus 2 Karten nicht ausreicht. Aber hast mir ja den Link gezeigt das eine Karte meistens gut mit 3 Monitoren zurechtkommt. Notfalls kann man eine 3. später nachkaufen.

Das mit den 27" hatte ich auch überlegt, der ist deutlich günstiger. Und nicht viel kleiner.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

Die empfehlenswerte  Monitorgröße ist ja auch vom Sitzabstand abhängig. Ich sitze so knapp 1 Meter vom Schirm weg und finde 27" da schon grenzwertig von der Größe her.

Für Eyefinity gibt es ja auch Monitore mit schmalen Rahmen, z.B. MD230X3 - GALERIE | SAMSUNG


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Die sind zu teuer Softy.

Sag mir mal lieber eine wo ich bei Geizhals Mikrophone finde. Für Kopfhörer.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

hier: HiFi-Komponenten/Mikrofone | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

Das war ja nur ein Beispiel, gibt ja auch günstigere Monitore mit schmalem Rahmen. Ein IPS Panel fände ich aber nicht verkehrt für 3 Monitore, weil Du ja auf 2 von denen schräg draufschaust.

Mikros: HiFi-Komponenten/Mikrofone | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

Von Tripple CF würde ich persönlich Abstand nehmen -- das gilt auch für Tripple SLI oder mehr GPUs -- denn die skalieren extrem schlecht. Mikroruckler sind da schon Standard.
Zwei AMD 7970 haben genug Leistung. Kauf welche mit Customer Kühler die kannst du auch noch mal übertakten.
Für den 3930k würde ich einen Corsair H100 nehmen. Luftkühler sind bei Sandy E nur ein Gag. Richtig weit übertakten kannst du mit denen nicht da die CPU schon sehr viel Wärme erzeugt.
Eine komplette Wasserkühlung wäre sicher besser aber der H100 reicht für die CPU. Eine gute Gehäusebelüftung brauchst du aber auch.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

@Threshold:

Die aktuelle Config hat ein H100 Kühlung mit drin. Gehäuselüfter kommen 3*140mm und 3*120mmm rein.

Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland

jetzt muß das eigentlich nur noch mit den Monitoren abgeklärt werden. Telefoniere nochmal gerade mit ihm...


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> jetzt muß das eigentlich nur noch mit den Monitoren abgeklärt werden. Telefoniere nochmal gerade mit ihm...



Sag ihm doch, er soll sich den Thread hier mal durchlesen, vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Entscheidung


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

@*Threshold*
Die momentane Config (Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland) ist deiner Signatur recht ähnlich (Kühlung, Gehäuse, CPU, Netzteil...), hättest du noch Erfahrungswerte zum Gehäuse zwecks Kühlungsoptimierung oder Kabelverlängerung?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter kommen 3*140mm und 3*120mmm rein



4*120 an der H100 und 4* Rest (Hdds, Mitte, Boden, Heck) oder hab ich mich verzählt?


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> 
> Die aktuelle Config hat ein H100 Kühlung mit drin. Gehäuselüfter kommen 3*140mm und 3*120mmm rein.



Ist jetzt ein einzelner 30 Zoll Monitor geplant? Keine 2 oder 3 Schirme mehr?


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

@Softy: Er guckt sich gerade die Videos mit Eyefinity an.

@ACDSee: An die H100 kommen doch 2 Lüfter Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Oder net?

@Threshold: Das ist noch nicht ganz sicher.

Edit: Jetzt will er doch wieder 3 Monitore. *G*. Dabei bleibt es dann wohl jetzt auch. Er meinte wenn die zwei HD 7970 zu wenig Frames liefern kauft er noch eine nach.

Aktuelle Config: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-220755

Habe 3 Dell 23" Monitore mit Full HD und IPS Panel reingenommen.

Jetzt wäre noch 500 Euro für bessere Surroundboxen da.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Februar 2012)

Kauf ein Bildschirm, damit hat er mehr Freude 

Dafür reichen dann 2 HD 7970 OC locker aus mit guten Reserven.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte du baust die H100 als Sandwich-Variante mit 4 Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h in den Deckel.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

@AcdSee: Wie soll das gehen?

Habe die H100 noch nie verbaut.

Edit: Achso unten kann man auch noch Lüfter dranschrauben. Ok, sorry.
Ja ok, könnte man machen. Wenn es was bringt.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach.

Zwei Lüfter schraubst du unter die h100. Zwei weitere Lüfter schraubst du oben drauf. Das einzige wo du drauf achten musst ist die Förderrichtung. Die Lüfter müssen alle in eine Richtung arbeiten.

Einfach mal nach "h100 mit 4 Lüftern" googeln.

Ich hab es schon geschafft, die Lüfter gegeneinander arbeitend an meiner h70 zu montieren. Das klingt sehr grausam, du merkst es sofort.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

Hier wirkt der Rahmen etwas schmaler, könnte aber auch nur täuschen: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> @*Threshold*
> Die momentane Config (Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland) ist deiner Signatur recht ähnlich (Kühlung, Gehäuse, CPU, Netzteil...), hättest du noch Erfahrungswerte zum Gehäuse zwecks Kühlungsoptimierung oder Kabelverlängerung?


 
Das Gehäuse ist sehr groß. Du wirst da keine Probleme mit der Verlegung der Kabel haben oder der Luftzirkulation. Aber du brauchst eine Verlängerung für den 8 Pin Anschluss am Sockel.
Der H100 passt in den Deckel rein.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2012)

Edit: Nehme das Edifier wieder rein. Kein Bock mehr auf das hin und her mitn Soundsetup. Das wird wohl reichen.

Bis jetzt habe ich darüber auch nur gutes gehört.

Letzte Config:Ultra

500 Euro werden eingespart.


----------



## coroc (26. Februar 2012)

Nur mal so eine Idee:
Würde es diese SSD nicht auch tun? Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sie schreibt zwar langsamer, aber kostet 40€ weniger, aber wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt, bleibt bei der corsair-SSD.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Hab noch 2 Kleinigkeiten:


Wenn es jetzt doch 3 Monitore sind, brachst du noch einen Mini-Display-Port zu Display-Port-Adaper bzw. aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (ist ggf. im Lieferumfang der Monitore oder der Karten!? - in jedem Fall dran denken)
bei den 120er Lüftern brachst du 4Stück. Entweder die PMW oder die 3Pin. Wenn es 3-Pin sein sollen, dann würde ich diese nehmen: Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) oder wenns du blau machen willst: Enermax Apollish Vegas blau 120x120x25mm, 800-2000rpm, 56.51-143.72m³/h, 16dB(A). Die 900er sind gut, aber wenn du eh eine Lüftersteuerung verwendest, bringen dir die verlinkten Lüfter einen höheren Regelungsbereich.
Sonst:  geiles Teil.


----------



## Frzn (27. Februar 2012)

Also wenn ich das alles so lese, werde ich schon leicht neidisch . 
Sag deinem Cousin, wenn alles da ist, dass er mal Benchmarks machen soll, da bin ich doch jetzt schon etwas neugierig


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2012)

@AcdSee: Jo danke. Habe das noch umgeändert.

Was sich noch geändert hat ist das ich die 1TB Platten rausgenommen habe. Er will 2*2TB Platten. Da habe ich ihn zwei WD BLack reingepackt. Weil er viel Videos bearbeiten/speichern will. Man könnte etwas sparen ne Samsung F4 Eco Green nehmen oder Wd Green. Aber so hat er beste Perfomance und 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie.

Als Gaming Keyboard habe ich die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 reingenommen. Die soll besser sein.

Am Soundsetup wird nichts mehr geändert. Er bleibt bei dem Edifier System. Später will er sich fürs Wohnzimmer eh noch ein richtiges Heimkino einrichten. Für den Computer wird das wohl so reichen.

Wegen bestellen hatte ich schon geguckt. Minimal bei 5 Händlern hat mir Geizhals angezeigt. Außerdem sind die Grafikkarten nicht lieferbar.



Naja, Zeit hat er ja noch. Will das alles in Ruhe machen. Ist ne Stange Geld. Hauptsache es passt alles.

Wenn noch jemand was zu verbessern findet immer raus damit.

@Frzn: Ich bin auch neidisch. Benches macht er bestimmt wenn das System läuft.


Edit: Als Mobo habe ich das "Asus Rampage IV Formula" mit reingenommen. Wegen der Optik. Ist ja nicht viel teurer als P9X79Pro.

Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eigentlich passt dann diese Karte besser dazu. Zum Mobo: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

von der Optik. Die ist auch lieferbar. Aber die XFX ist wohl leiser und übertaktet.


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Die HD7970 im Referenzdesign ist brutal laut^^: AMD Radeon HD 7970 - Sound & Noise Level Record - YouTube

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Custom-Kühler nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2012)

Die Lautstärke geht ja gar nicht. 

Dann lieber die XFX. Schade das es noch nicht mehr Karten im Custom Design gibt.


----------



## Joel-92 (27. Februar 2012)

Er soll sich einen PC für 1500-2000 € holen, das reicht mehr als dicke und dann in 3 Jahren wieder einen neuen. Ist viel sinnvoller!


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2012)

Dafür kriegt er aber keine 3 Monitore und das ganze andere Zeugs. 

Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel ob 2 HD 7970 für die 3 Monitore noch in 2 Jahre oder so ausreichen. In Full HD. Und Ultra Einstellungen.
Wenn ich wüßte wann Nvidia Kepler auf den Markt bringt könnte ich ihn vielleicht überreden solange zu warten. 

Stimmen nämlich die Gerüchte dann sind die nochmal ne Ecke schneller.

Gtx 680 45% schneller als eine HD 7970
GTx 670 20% schneller 

Allerdings habe die weniger VRam. GTx 680 2Gb und Gtx 670 1,8Gb.

Ein SLI aus zwei GTx 680 wäre bestimmt ganz nett.
Mal gucken wie laut die sind und was die fressen.


----------



## ACDSee (27. Februar 2012)

Na ja, warten kann man immer. Wenn es zwei oder drei Wochen sind und die informationslage klar ist, ok. Im übrigen sollte man genau dann kaufen, wenn man den Bedarf hat. Und +45% ist sicherlich kein durchschittswert sondern ein "bis zu".

Die radeons sind mit der Treiberentwicklung noch lange nicht am Ende, sind nicht besonders stromfressend, in den herstellerdesigns auch leise und lassen sich exzellent Übertakten. Also, wozu warten?


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ok. So wie es aussieht wird wohl nach der Cbit nur die Gtx 670 vom Stapel gelassen. Die soll wohl nach neuesten Meldungen irgendwo zwischen HD 7950 und HD 7970 liegen.
Nvidia Kepler Geforce 600: Der große Gerüchteartikel - Neu: Kepler ab März als GTX 670 Ti? - amd, grafikkarte, leak, kepler, nvidia, radeon hd 7000

Aber das Flagschiff wird wohl erst im Sommer kommen.


> Die radeons sind mit der Treiberentwicklung noch lange nicht am Ende,  sind nicht besonders stromfressend, in den herstellerdesigns auch leise  und lassen sich exzellent Übertakten. Also, wozu warten


Jo. Habe nur meine Bedenken bezüglich der Leistung bei 3 Monitoren. Ich weiß du hast mir den Link gezeigt wo eine HD 7970 schon mit Games auf 3 Monitoren klarkommt. Bei den meisten Spielen trifft das auch zu. Ein paar wenige da waren 20-25Fps. Nur wenn er solche Spiele spielt die mehr abverlangen könnte vielleicht die Frames mit 2 Karten in den Keller gehen. Und er will wirklich alles hochstellen grafikmäßig und dabei flüssig spielen. Und das ziemlich lange.

Aber von 3 Karten haben bis jetzt die meisten abgeraten weil die Mikroruckler wohl pervers hoch werden sollen. Ich kenne aber jemanden der hat ein CF aus 3*Hd 5870. Vielleicht frage ich den mal.

Sonst würde ich die Config nochmal umstellen auf 3*Hd7970.
Also Belüftung müßte mit den ganzen Gehäuselüftern genug da sein. Das einzgiste was wirklich stark wäre, wäre dann wohl die Lautstärke. Aber beim gamen hat er eh Sound an.

Wäre dann nur noch die Frage ob es mit den Mikrorucklern dann wirklich so schlimm ist. Werde mich mal noch weiter erkundigen.


----------



## ACDSee (27. Februar 2012)

Abgesehen von der Mehrleistung durch eine dritte Karte, möchte ich auf die deutlich konstengünstigere Möglichkeit des Übertaktens hinweisen.
In den Karten steckt massives OC-Potenzial. 1125/1575 Mhz sind fast immer drin. (+ >20% GPU). Vorallem die Dual-Fan haben dazu noch einen starken und zugleich leisen Kühler.

OC-Potential belegen z.B. folgende Links:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...7970-double-dissipation-edition.html?start=15
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/xfx_amd_radeon_hd_7970_black_edition/s13.php

allgemein:
Benchmarks mit Übertaktung: Spiele : Radeon HD 7970 - Übertaktung, Stromverbrauch und die mögliche Streuung der Chip-Qualität im Test
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 16) - ComputerBase
HARDOCP - Custom Overclock Eyefinity - 1.260GHz - AMD Radeon HD 7970 Overclocking Performance Review
Radeon HD 7970 Overclock Guide
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Also +20% auf jeder Karte sollen problemlos drin sein. Bei der Gesamtmehrleistung kann man dann auf eine dritte Karte sicherlich verzichten.

Wenn es mit den beiden trotzdem mal enger werden sollte, spricht nichts dagegen, die Karten wieder zu verkaufen (sagen wir für 150-200 Euro/Stück) und auf zwei GTX 780 oder HD 8970 oder was auch immer es dann geben mag zu wechseln. Wären dann immernoch 500 Euro Restbudget + 300-400 Euro VK-Erlös. Dafür bekommst du in 2 Jahren sicherlich ein sehr schnelles CF- oder SLI-Gespann.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2012)

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt. Danke für die Mühe.

Es wird bestellt sobald die Grakas verfügbar sind.


----------



## leorphee (27. Februar 2012)

Evtl. wäre ein Lüftersteuerung angebracht, da hat er es in der Hand wann es Kühl oder laut sein darf.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Ist schon mit drinne. Die Config aus dem Startpost ist nicht aktuell.

Letzte Config sieht so aus:Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Jetzt heisst es nur noch zu warten und zu gucken bis die GRafikkarten lieferbar sind.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Monitor würde ich das aktuellere Modell nehmen: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und beim RAM eher 2x 2x4GB Kits, denn falls mal ein Riegel defekt sein sollte, kann der Rechner mit 8GB weiter laufen und er muss nicht das ganze Quad-Kit einschicken:
2x z.B. Produktvergleich GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GEC38GB1600C9DC), G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL), Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DD


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Habe das mal umgeändert.

Wegen dem Netzteil, er meinte nur das er ein sehr gutes haben will. Wenn es geht "das beste". Deswegen habe ich das Corsair AX 850W rausgenommen und ein Platimax 850W reingepackt. Denke bei so einen teuren PC kann man auch gleich das beste NT nehmen.

Alternative wäre noch dieses hier:  Sea Sonic Platinum Series 860W ATX 2.3 (SS-860XP) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und dann noch eine Frage: diese ganze Stromstecker vErlängerungen wozu braucht man die eigentlcih? Weil das Gehäuse so groß ist und man damit besser die Kabel verlegen/verstecken kann?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn er das beste haben will, kommt er um das Seasonic Platinum nicht rum  

Das Enermax Platimax ist im Prinzip nur ein leicht gepimptes Modu87+. Das Corsair ist aber auch sehr gut, basiert auf dem Seasonic X-Series.


----------



## Scroll (28. Februar 2012)

Sie sind von vorteil die verlangerungen wenn er die kabel ordentlich verlegen will, da kann (muss aber nicht) sein das die kabel etwas zu kurz sind.

Mfg


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn er das beste haben will, kommt er um das Seasonic Platinum nicht rum
> 
> Das Enermax Platimax ist im Prinzip nur ein leicht gepimptes Modu87+. Das Corsair ist aber auch sehr gut, basiert auf dem Seasonic X-Series.


Hmm, ich dachte Enermax ist der König.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Die nehmen sich nicht viel. Aber das  Seasonic  halte ich für das beste derzeit erhältliche Netzteil.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Habe dennoch das Corsair AX wieder aufgenommen. Auch ein sehr gutes Nt. Dazu noch eine 2TB externe HDD. Und eine bessere Soundkarte. Das Budget ist jetzt am Limit.

Ich denke das ist alles Recht viel für das Geld.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Frag ihn doch mal, wo der Rechner stehen wird. Vielleicht wäre dann eine externe Lüftersteuerung besser und bequemer, macht sich außerdem super auf dem Schreibtisch  : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ACDSee (28. Februar 2012)

finale Anmerkungen:


Festplatte würde ich diese nehmen: Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST32000641AS) ; Grund: SATA 3 HDDs: Seagate Barracuda XT und Western Digital Cavial Black im Test - Fazit (13/13)
Soundkarte bitte diese: ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 (denn das Rampage IV hat keinen PCI-Anschluss; die ST ohne "x" passt also nicht)
Die nicht herstellerübertaktete Variante der XFX Dual Fan (XFX Radeon HD 7970  925M Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5) wäre lieferbar
Wenn du ein rotes Rampage nimmst, machen evtl. auch rote Lüfter für die H100 mehr Sinn als blaue (selbes Modell, andere Farbe: Enermax Apollish Vegas rot 120x120x25mm, 800-2000rpm, 56.51-143.72m³/h)
Wenn du 4 Apollish-Lüfter nimmst, sind die 4 120mm Emermax PMW nicht mehr notwendig


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

@Softy: Der PC steht so weit ich weiß unterm Tisch oder daneben. Guter Vorschlag. Schickes Teil. Habe die mal mit aufgenommen.

@ACDSee: Wie sind es mit der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit aus? Habe immer bei Seagate was im Hinterkopf das die Platten öfter ausfallen. Außerdem ist auf der WD Black 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie. Bei der Seagate nur 3.

Kann man bei der Soundkarte auch das Erweiterungsmodul ASUS Xonar H6, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland anbringen?
Ansonsten stelle ich wieder um auf die günstige 7.1 Karte.

Bei der Grafikkarte nehmen ich lieber die Black Edition mit OC.

Mit den Lüftern da habe ich mir gedacht das die Gehäuselüfter alle in blau sind. Vom H100 der Radiator kommt ja eh in den Deckel. Und die anderen lüfter sind ja blau.

Farblich passen die XFX Karten auch nicht wirklich zum Board. Vielleicht nehme ich einfach wieder das was vorher drin war und du empfohlen hast.



> Wenn du 4 Apollish-Lüfter nimmst, sind die 4 120mm Emermax PMW nicht mehr notwendig


Doch. 4 * 120`er in die H100. Und 4*120´er ins Case. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Naja 7 Gehäuselüfter halte ich für etwas übertrieben.

Der Link zu den Ausfallraten ist zwar nicht mehr der frischeste, aber soviel sollte sich da nicht geändert haben. Da schneidet die WD Caviar Black sehr schlecht ab: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte


----------



## ACDSee (28. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch. 4 * 120`er in die H100. Und 4*120´er ins Case. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


 
Im Case kannst du überall 140er verbauen (Mitplate, HDDs, Heck) , die du ja auch in deiner Einkaufsliste hast (Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h). 
Die H100 kommt in den Deckel. Mehr als 4 120er Lüfter an der H100 und 3 140er im Gehäuse brauchst du also nicht.

Wenn du ein stimmiges Farbkonzept umsetzen willst, dann entweder:

a) Rampage + rote Lüfter (4*120mm + 3*140mm) oder
b) ASUS P9X79 Pro + 4* Enermax Apollish Vegas blau 120 + 3* Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140

Ach ja, ist mir gerade Aufgefallen: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D Front Panel USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit, Aufrüstkit (CC800D-USB3KIT) Falls du Front-USB 3.0 nutzen willst. Muss allerdings hinten an das Board angeschlossen werden. 
Die bessere Alternative wäre eine USB 3.0 Forntbox mit internem Anschluss. Bringt dir einfach 4 USB 3.0 Front-Anschlüsse zusätzlich, kann man auch irgendwann mal sponton nachrüsten.


----------



## Thallassa (28. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Soundkarte auch das Erweiterungsmodul ASUS Xonar H6, PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland anbringen?
> Ansonsten stelle ich wieder um auf die günstige 7.1 Karte.



MUSS man, sonst sieht es mit dem Anschluss des Edifier schlecht aus 

Aber die STX + H6 muss für ein Edifier und ein DT770 echt nicht sein, lass es bei der DX!


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Gut das noch mehrere drübergucken.

Ok. Habe mal die Seagate Platten mit aufgenommen. Außerdem die 4 Lüfter rausgeschmissen. Sind dann die 4*120mm Lüfter am H100 und 3*140mm im Gehäuse. Habe mal die blaue Variante genommen mit P9X79 Board. Mein Cousin will auch blau.

Noch reingenommen: Sharkoon interner 4-Port USB 3.0-Hub, 3.5"/5.25" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

gut das du das geshen hast. Dachte das Gehäuse hat USB 3.0 im Frontpanel.




> Aber die STX + H6 muss für ein Edifier und ein DT770 echt nicht sein, lass es bei der DX!


Mache ich auch.

Letzter Stand der Config:Ultra | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Edit: Geld wäre noch etwas da. Ist die Microsoft Sidewinder X6 eigentlich viel besser als die x4? Sonst würde ich die noch aufnehmen.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Ich fände ein Panel, das den internen USB3-Port des Boards nutzt, sinnvoller: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel B, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

Ok, geändert.

Habe zusätzlich doch noch das Seasonic Platinum mit aufgenommen. 

Und als Tastatur die SIdewinder X6. Weil cih davon ausgehe das die besser ist.


----------



## ACDSee (28. Februar 2012)

@softy: Danke. Ich meinte auch ein internes.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem die 4 Lüfter rausgeschmissen. Sind dann die 4*120mm Lüfter am H100 und 3*140mm im Gehäuse. Habe mal die blaue Variante genommen mit P9X79 Board. Mein Cousin will auch blau.


 
Dass du die blauen 120mm Lüfter rausgenommen hast und die 120er ohne LEDs drin geblieben sind, ist ist dir bewusst? 
Ich meine, das geht auch, keine Frage. Die Beleuchtung ist durch die 3 140er halt etwas dezenter. Sieht evtl. sogar besser aus.

Das 800D hat keine 3,5"-Einbauschächte und auch keine Adapter im Lieferumfang. Daher brauchst du noch einen Einbaurahmen für die USB 3.0-Frontbox. Z.B. diesen: DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (plastik) oder diesen: SilverStone FP55 schwarz, 5.25" Einbaurahmen (Metall).

Im Übrigen: Hammer-Config! Da kann man sich wirklich drauf freuen. Ich hoffe du postest ein paar Bildchen vom Zusammenbau und gibst uns eine Rückmeldung zum System.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Dass du die blauen 120mm Lüfter rausgenommen hast und die 120er ohne LEDs drin geblieben sind, ist ist dir bewusst?
> Ich meine, das geht auch, keine Frage. Die Beleuchtung ist durch die 3 140er halt etwas dezenter. Sieht evtl. sogar besser aus.


Die Beleuchtung der 140´er wird wohl reichen.



> Das 800D hat keine 3,5"-Einbauschächte und auch keine Adapter im Lieferumfang. Daher brauchst du noch einen Einbaurahmen für die USB 3.0-Frontbox. Z.B. diesen: DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (plastik) oder diesen: SilverStone FP55 schwarz, 5.25" Einbaurahmen (Metall).


Was ihr alles seht. Ich blicke da schon fast nicht mehr durch.



> Im Übrigen: Hammer-Config! Da kann man sich wirklich drauf freuen. Ich hoffe du postest ein paar Bildchen vom Zusammenbau und gibst uns eine Rückmeldung zum System.


Jo wenn es soweit ist läßt sich das bestimmt irgendwie arrangieren.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Geld wäre noch etwas da. Ist die  Microsoft Sidewinder X6 eigentlich viel besser als die x4? Sonst würde  ich die noch aufnehmen.



Die X4 hat die bessere Anti-Ghostingfunktion, und den abnehmbaren Ziffernblock der X6 halte ich persönlich für sinnfrei. Daher würde ich die X4 nehmen.

Sehr geile Zusammenstellung


----------



## leorphee (29. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall lass uns teilhaben an diesem schönen Projekt, das ist wie eine SeifenOper, jeder würde gerne mit diesem Budget einkaufen gehen, daher wirst du viele Leser bekommen, wenn du ein Tagbuch startest, es muss ja nur ein kleines sein, aber bitte verlinke es hier und lass uns teilhaben, dass bist du, oder dein Cousin der Kummunity (gerade denjenigen dir dir sehr geholfen haben) schuldig.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bins. Also es hat sich was wichtiges geändert: mein Cousin will  jetzt doch noch keinen PC kaufen! Er will erstmal Geld ins Auto stecken  und dann noch auf Nvidia im Sommer warten.
Tut mir leid für alle die versucht haben mitzuhelfen und zu beraten. Besonders *ACDsee* und *Softy*.  Aber ist ne Stange Geld und da überlegt man sich das wohl gleich 10mal.

Der Thread kann geschlossen oder ignoriert werden.

Und sorry nochmal. Ist mir ein wenig peinlich jetzt.

Edit: Wäre auf jeden Fall ein geiler PC geworden. Aber ist nicht mein Geld und meine Entscheidung.


----------



## chregubr85 (1. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bins. Also es hat sich was wichtiges geändert: mein Cousin will  jetzt doch noch keinen PC kaufen! Er will erstmal Geld ins Auto stecken  und dann noch auf Nvidia im Sommer warten.
> Tut mir leid für alle die versucht haben mitzuhelfen und zu beraten. Besonders ACDsee und Softy.  Aber ist ne Stange Geld und da überlegt man sich das wohl gleich 10mal.
> ...



Warum erstuant mich das nicht...?


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2012)

Meinst du ich habe gelogen?

Ich hatte zu ihn gesagt das er sich selber hier anmelden soll und sagen was Sache ist. Aber dazu hat er kein Bock.

Fühl mich selber verarscht.
Habe ihm auch gesagt das er sich das nächste mal selber drum kümmern soll...


----------



## ACDSee (1. März 2012)

Ein wenig schade ist es schon, da ich gern eine subjekive Einschätzung zur Leistungsfähigkeit von zwei hd 7970 auf drei Monitoren gelesen hätte. 

Auch wenn es in diesem Fall aus meiner Sicht schade ist, dass der pc nicht gebaut wird sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die Beratung hier um Forum freiwillig und unverbindlich ist. Sie erfolgt ohne jede Gegenleistung und ohne Ansehen der Person. Es ist nur ein fachlicher Austausch von Meinungen, Hinweisen und Gedanken, ein Zeitvertreib der machmal Nutzen stiftet. Ob der Nutzer zwei oder zweitausend Beiträge verfasst hat ist egal, jeder wird hier gleich behandelt. Die Entscheidung ob und was gekauft wird ist nicht Sache des Forums.

Das Headcrash hier klar sagt, dass sich sein Verwandter anders entschieden hat, kann man ihm keinesfalls negativ anrechnen. Auch macht es mehr Sinn 5000 Euro in ein Auto als in einen PC zu investieren. Auch dieser Fakt würde bei der Beartung genannt. Es besteht also kein Anlass für Kritik.

Evtl. greift Schnitzel das Thema auf und macht eine Tripplehead-Musterconfig draus, völlig sinnfrei/nutzlos ist das Thema jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2012)

Danke für dein Verständnis.


> Evtl. greift Schnitzel das Thema auf und macht eine  Tripplehead-Musterconfig draus, völlig sinnfrei/nutzlos ist das Thema  jedenfalls nicht.



Leider habe ich eben die Config gelöscht bei Geizhals. Weil ich ein wenig sauer war und sie weiterhin als sinnlos gesehen habe. Aber man kann das ja rekonstruieren oder was ähnliches machen.


----------



## leorphee (3. März 2012)

da, wäre ich auch sauer, aber ähnliches auch schon durch, aber in einem ganz anderen Preislichen Rahmen... 
so hat er die Hilfe nicht verdient, es war ja nicht seine Zeit die verschwendet wurde. Dir aber ein Lob, weil du dich da richtig reingesteigert hast.


----------

